# Smith Man



## seanatis (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I'm new to these boards and hope to get a lot out of them...

I've been doing the SmithMan since 2007 and since July of 2009 have moved on with TD for my mortgage. They signed me up for their HELOC product. Almost immediately I went to a fixed rate mortgage (for tax purposes) and was wondering what was the best way of maximizing my extra monthly payment. Is it better to do it on the 1st or mid-month or does it work out being the same....

Thank you,

Sean


----------



## high octane (Jul 21, 2009)

Umm the best time to pay a mortage payment is asap and asap is the day after you get paid

I pay my bills on the last day possible and mortgage etc on the first day possible

When you have the option, I don't see how mid-month can be better than the 1st


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Seanatis, can you explain why you went with a fixed rate mortgage for tax purposes?


----------

